# Overscan on Netflix and YouTube apps



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Have a Bolt+ running TE4. Seems that the Netflix and YouTube apps run off either side of the screen. Is there any way to adjust this?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Adjust the video settings outside of the app. You are probably on zoom or panel.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Adjust the video settings outside of the app. You are probably on zoom or panel.


TiVo itself is fine. As is Hulu and Amazon Prime. It's just these two apps.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Right. Did you check the settings? On the tivonit doesn't do anything but for those channels sending out non-HD full screen content (I don't remember the details), so you would never know it was on panel but for being in an app.

Watch a program, and hit the zoom key and make sure it says full screen. Then launch the app.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Watch a program, and hit the zoom key and make sure it says full screen.


OP is on TE4 and Zoom key is exit on that.

On TE4 there are two ways to check/change aspect.

1. menu > setting > Audio & Video setting > Aspect correction mode

2. put TV on a SD channel then press info and one of the options on the bottom will be to change panel mode


----------

